# Night time ice fishing?



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Curious if anyone ice fishes as night. If so, does anyone use lights to help attract bait fish similar to what you would do in the summer for crappie? I am thinking of giving this a shot. I understand that I need to take some extra precautions to be safe at night and to not go alone. I will likely be trying this at Buckeye Lake where I have caught saugeye, catfish and bluegills but have never seemed to find the crappie. Maybe I am just hitting the wrong spots but thought I might give this a try. Thoughts?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Guys used to fish for crappie at night with Coleman lanterns. They would fish the perimeter of the light. I plan on doing it soon


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

The crappie and eye bite is usually pretty good after dark. Clear snow off of the ice and put a lantern on the ice.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

we did on a farm pond with a lantern and caught nice gills at 11:30 at night.of course this could vary from place to place.only did it once.as long as your out there anything is possible!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

We have caught a lot of blue and crappie at night. We usually are in the ice shed with the lanterns on. I have a crappie light that I use in the boat but I won't take it ice fishing because I would have to take a battery also and don't really have room for anything else. My shed folds up and I put all my gear on top of it when I drag it out, plus I don't need the extra weight of the battery.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I have done well through the ice at night for crappie and eyes. Lantern helps for sure. Like mentioned, clear off snow and put the lantern right on the ice. I've taken the lantern away and the bite has stopped so I believe it plays a big part especially for crappie. This may vary depending on the body of water but this has been my experiences. P.S. Glow baits out fish the others AGAIN; in all my experiences... glow pinmins with minnows, glow vibE's, etc. good luck and be safe


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I can only fish after dark due to running the bait shop and never have any trouble catching fish..............Mark


----------



## Bw3 (Jan 23, 2013)

bassmastermjb said:


> I can only fish after dark due to running the bait shop and never have any trouble catching fish..............Mark


Have you been out at all Mark?


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

My buddy and I used to fish a lot at night at Mogadore reservoir in my shanty for Crappies. We did good . Our only trouble was getting minnows that weren't too big.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

larger glow pinmin with a waxie did well last winter at dark for the crappie...


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bluegillin' said:


> Curious if anyone ice fishes as night. If so, does anyone use lights to help attract bait fish similar to what you would do in the summer for crappie? I am thinking of giving this a shot. I understand that I need to take some extra precautions to be safe at night and to not go alone. I will likely be trying this at Buckeye Lake where I have caught saugeye, catfish and bluegills but have never seemed to find the crappie. Maybe I am just hitting the wrong spots but thought I might give this a try. Thoughts?


Been wondering the same thing. I've got a super bright LED light ball from Berkley I was thinking about dropping down the hole. I'd have to bring a battery like the other guy said though. Berkley now makes a portable rechargeable battery for them as well. This also reminds me that I need to fix up one of my spare lanterns as we had a lantern meltdown this summer..... On the water... LOL


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Bw3 said:


> Have you been out at all Mark?


No, was planning to get out this thursday, but have a load of shanties being delivered and don't when the truck will show up. I'm having a hard time keeping them in stock and the ice season is just taking off. Business before pleasure..................Mark


----------



## Bw3 (Jan 23, 2013)

bassmastermjb said:


> No, was planning to get out this thursday, but have a load of shanties being delivered and don't when the truck will show up. I'm having a hard time keeping them in stock and the ice season is just taking off. Business before pleasure..................Mark


I hear ya man. Hopefully this ice will last awhile!!


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Mark do u have that shappell bay runner


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

It was still there on Saturday not sure if it sold


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I have night fished for years and what everyone says is true, the fish hit great at night...sometimes. I have caught bluegills, crappie and eyes at night regularly. Bluegill in small ponds seem to bite well at night in my experience. I've even caught a mess of catfish in Nimisila.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

My brother is out at wingfoot right now. He has 8 crappies in 45 minutes, and it's dark


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

